# Questions about SVN and Ports



## overmind (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello,

Usually when I install FreeBSD 9.2 or 10.0 I get ports from: svn://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head /usr/ports because I prefer to use latest ports.

I have two questions: Is there a better approach? For example to get a specific version of ports from SVN for FreeBSD 9.2 and other version from 10.0?

And second question: Some ports will not compile on FreeBSD 10.0 yet. When all ports will compile using CLANG, they will still compile using GCC? And when using GCC all ports will compile with GCC version 4.2 and with 4.8 version?

I've asked those questions because I want to keep an offline version of Ports (including sources for all ports) that will compile with FreeBSD 9.2 using GCC and with FreeBSD 10.0 using CLANG and I am interested if I should keep two separate versions of Ports that will all compile with both.


----------



## kpa (Apr 25, 2014)

There's only one version of ports and that is what you already using, the head branch. If there are problems with a certain port on a certain version of FreeBSD the ports infrastructure tries to take care of the problem by selecting a more suitable compiler (usually by installing GCC from ports) or choosing certain compiler flags. Not all such problems are solved yet but it's definetely getting better.


----------

